# Join our network WE do the work



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes join our network.
Our network is a real game changer. From day 1 investor will know exactly how much money home needs to be ready for sale or to sell as in condition.
Investors will no longer have any worry of any un needed and rip off repairs.
like capping wires leading no where or capping plumbing lines that are cut out.
Installing dehumidifiers in homes that have no electric wires.
In our network we don't add 20 to 25% to all jobs saving investors millions ( and we do it by NOT ripping off contractor )
In our network if someone rips someone off they are immediately investigated and if found valid they are FOREVER banned from the real network.

Our network is the CONTRACTORS in that area we check and do the work.

This site could start this network and put all the clowns out of business.

What do the real workers and contractors think.

Safeguard, MCS, MSI, 5 brothers, Wellington ( sorry had to throw them in )
would be shaking reading about this NEW NETWORK.

With enough contractors joining We could make this happen.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Is there a cost to sign up?

Is there a flat fee for line item work, or is this a bid?

*How do you plan on weeding out the crooks and the incompetent (No names) who will cap dead electrical wires and cut water pipes?*

Who will maintain the network, and what is the cost?

Isn't this network a "Post SG/MCS/MSI/5 Bros" network? Aren't they the ones that work with the banks after foreclosures? Wouldn't this be marketed towards investors who purchased the home, and won't need them?

How do you plan on marketing this, as most investors already have their own contractors?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Bigtrucker said:


> Yes join our network.
> Our network is a real game changer. From day 1 investor will know exactly how much money home needs to be ready for sale or to sell as in condition.
> Investors will no longer have any worry of any un needed and rip off repairs.
> like capping wires leading no where or capping plumbing lines that are cut out.
> ...


Where to sign up?


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

newreo said:


> Where to sign up?


I received an email recently from T***key Properties in Ohio which stated they were basically what is being described in this post. They stated they represent investors which require property inspections and lock changes. Cost allowables were a flat rate of $150.00 which required - change locks on all entrances, install padlocks where needed, install lockbox, and provide a minimum of 80 photos. Also provide a detailed report of all areas, with additional photos, which may require repairs or upgrades to increase sale potential. I declined stating the pricing was below my requirements. Too bad the prices were so low, property was 2 miles from my office.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

disgusted said:


> I received an email recently from T***key Properties in Ohio which stated they were basically what is being described in this post. They stated they represent investors which require property inspections and lock changes. Cost allowables were a flat rate of $150.00 which required - change locks on all entrances, install padlocks where needed, install lockbox, and provide a minimum of 80 photos. Also provide a detailed report of all areas, with additional photos, which may require repairs or upgrades to increase sale potential. I declined stating the pricing was below my requirements. Too bad the prices were so low, property was 2 miles from my office.


We have quite a few investor groups we do work for and the one offers same thing change all locks, sheds and lock box for 150. We do them all. not for the 150 but for the rehab work to me its better then doing free estimate which I do anyway ( not for any of the clowns ) We get some rehabs from that company.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

newreo said:


> Where to sign up?



Its only me and you its gonna be hard to cover the country.
Don't worry though we wont issue us any charge backs or late fees


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Bigtrucker said:


> Its only me and you its gonna be hard to cover the country.
> Don't worry though we wont issue us any charge backs or late fees


So what is a plan? 
We just want south east of Wisconsin


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

I am feeling this. So tired of these nationals and their price gouging. Taking 25-30% off the top of everything leaving the ones doing actual work with the scraps.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Bigtrucker said:


> We have quite a few investor groups we do work for and the one offers same thing change all locks, sheds and lock box for 150. We do them all. not for the 150 but for the rehab work to me its better then doing free estimate which I do anyway ( not for any of the clowns ) We get some rehabs from that company.


This is a good business plan but I feel a problem does exist with completing work for these low ball prices. This applies to those of us who offer property preservation only and are not a GC or Sub-contractor offering any rehab work. Please do not suggest all property preservation contractors should expand into these areas, I get it ! High revenue is possible of course, was a GC many years ago but decided I had enough with face to face customer contact. Can't count the numerous posts on this board regarding all the new faces in this industry who continue to accept work for, in my opinion, low ball pricing. Please keep in mind this is just MY opinion.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

disgusted said:


> This is a good business plan but I feel a problem does exist with completing work for these low ball prices. This applies to those of us who offer property preservation only and are not a GC or Sub-contractor offering any rehab work. Please do not suggest all property preservation contractors should expand into these areas, I get it ! High revenue is possible of course, was a GC many years ago but decided I had enough with face to face customer contact. Can't count the numerous posts on this board regarding all the new faces in this industry who continue to accept work for, in my opinion, low ball pricing. Please keep in mind this is just MY opinion.


Off subject, but this just strikes me as odd...why would you want to go from GC to P&P? I get it, you do not enjoy face to face customer contact, but P&P is just horrible pay, UNLESS you find an actual good company with very high volume...


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

MPSFIRM said:


> Off subject, but this just strikes me as odd...why would you want to go from GC to P&P? I get it, you do not enjoy face to face customer contact, but P&P is just horrible pay, UNLESS you find an actual good company with very high volume...


Excellent question Sir. Started in preservation in 1999 with six figure revenue from the start and 15% to 25% revenue growth each and every year until the SHTF totally in 2011. The 2008 mortgage bubble bust brought out an increase in so called national asset management companies with an innovated dynamic to steal revenue from their contractor network. I was robbed for the first time in 2010 by SG and immediately terminated service. I put up with the continuing robbery from just about every thieving scumbag national in business until last year. Now just a few clients, REO agents and some commercial mortgage inspections. Life is Good !


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

disgusted said:


> Excellent question Sir. Started in preservation in 1999 with six figure revenue from the start and 15% to 25% revenue growth each and every year until the SHTF totally in 2011. The 2008 mortgage bubble bust brought out an increase in so called national asset management companies with an innovated dynamic to steal revenue from their contractor network. I was robbed for the first time in 2010 by SG and immediately terminated service. I put up with the continuing robbery from just about every thieving scumbag national in business until last year. Now just a few clients, REO agents and some commercial mortgage inspections. Life is Good !


LOL. Why does everyone in this forum assume I am a guy? I am a female. SO hi lol. We started with P&P, however we live in a low volume area of Florida, so we obtained our GC, steered away from preservation and went for rehab, estimates, etc. 

As for SG, they approached us for estimates and repairs, I ran the other way as fast as I could. I am glad you found an avenue for this industry you enjoy!


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

MPSFIRM said:


> LOL. Why does everyone in this forum assume I am a guy? I am a female. SO hi lol.
> 
> Please excuse my sexist assumption ! Should have said Excellent question Sir or Madam. It's funny my wife said to me just after I hit the reply button " what makes you so sure MPSFIRM is not female " I know one thing, I could never have stayed in business without HER help. Your humor is appreciated !


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

My money is on the housing collapse. Watched a LOT of good people go down in flames in 2009, very few have made it back to their previous status.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

i just got a memo that MCI is sending out independent inspectors to verify contractor work from all the fraud they finally realised was happening. maybe this will clean things up a bit.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

The only network one should have is their own but a network of CLIENTS not other vendors.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Sicoupe06 said:


> The only network one should have is their own but a network of CLIENTS not other vendors.


Depends on what you do. We use a lot of venders. We don't get roofers to do plumbing or ceramic tile.
We use roofers for roofs.
Sheet rockers to rock
Electricians to wire.
Demolitions to destroy and remove.
Movers to move and do evictions.
Structure engineers. 
They give us the prices they want.
And the Venders we use get us a lot of work from some of there clients.
So for us using venders we make out great.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

MPSFIRM said:


> Off subject, but this just strikes me as odd...why would you want to go from GC to P&P? I get it, you do not enjoy face to face customer contact, but P&P is just horrible pay, UNLESS you find an actual good company with very high volume...


I love P&P I'm addicted to breaking into homes. Gets the blood flowing.
We work with 4 other company's that mainly do P&P who use to work for us direct and paid there dues and we help set them up in different zones. 
They send us bigger jobs that they don't have the experience or equipment to do. And we also use them when we are flooded with work or if they are slow.
This has worked out great for our company. 

GC does pay a lot better and we do that also. 

Tax sale purchases trump GC but that don't stop us from doing a siding job.
The more you can do the more ways to make money and help others along the way.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

```

```



Bigtrucker said:


> Depends on what you do. We use a lot of venders. We don't get roofers to do plumbing or ceramic tile.
> We use roofers for roofs.
> Sheet rockers to rock
> Electricians to wire.
> ...


Can you imaging someone pitching this to a homeowner for some work?

"Well yeah, but what if I told you that I know a way to hire one guy who will do everything for you for about $1.85/hour, and he BEGS for work! How does it work? Well, experience, licenses, and certifications are expensive and really unnecessary. Who can't run a screw gun, amIright? You really want to pay $20, $30, $40/hour or MORE for someone to put a railing on your deck? I didn't think so. What's that? Oh- you have a wet basement? Bah! "Mold" is just a term used by money hungry contractors. Really- the stuff is just a_ minor _discoloration that you can paint over and it goes away. Contractors charge ridiculous amounts for "mold remediation" which is a scam. One can of Kilz and my guy for 20 minutes can make that house look awesome! I don't know if he has any insurance, but let's worry about that if something happens! Sign here and we can have the whole house ready to go in under 48 hours!"

:angel:

Honestly- who looks at that model and says "Hell Yeah- that's a GREAT idea!" The only ones I can think of are Government, or anyone who isn't on the bottom- i.e. the guy doing the work and holding responsibility.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bigtrucker said:


> Depends on what you do. We use a lot of venders. We don't get roofers to do plumbing or ceramic tile.
> We use roofers for roofs.
> Sheet rockers to rock
> Electricians to wire.
> ...


That's called subcontracting and ultimately the client is just yours because you're responsible for the work that's done by another subcontractor. You can hold the sub responsible but the client will only want answers from you. Having a network of subs that help you get the work done and a network of actual vendors competing for the same work is two different things.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

I am all for utilizing subs when needed, but only when needed. I prefer to keep as much in house as possible. We have set up relationships with subs all over the state of Florida for things we are not able to handle (mostly carpet, electric, HVAC and plumbing). 

I get nervous sending anyone to a property without seeing licenses, certs, insurance etc. If they had a network (maybe they do somewhere) where people could post their services, copies of their license and certs, insurance and coverage that would be great.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

Bigtrucker said:


> Yes join our network.
> Our network is a real game changer. From day 1 investor will know exactly how much money home needs to be ready for sale or to sell as in condition.
> Investors will no longer have any worry of any un needed and rip off repairs.
> like capping wires leading no where or capping plumbing lines that are cut out.
> ...


I have heard this Pipe Dream many times in the past. It will never happen


----------

